# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  в Росии родилась Золушка..

## Malaya

В главном управлении ЗАГСа по Московской области рассказали INTERFAX.RU, что список жителей Подмосковья в 2009 году пополнился «пятью необычными именами: родились Женевьева, Золушка, Весна, а также Марк-Антоний и Милорд». Там отметили, что на протяжении нескольких лет лидерами среди имен, которыми называют новорожденных в Московской области, остаются Дарья, Анна, Максим и Александр.

Напомним, что в 2007 году одно из самых экзотических имен дали в подмосковном Королеве — водитель Николай и домохозяйка Анастасия назвали дочку Виагрой. Как они сами признались, сделали они это по трем причинам. Первая из них – оригинальность имени, вторая – долгожданному зачатию ребенка поспособствовал одноименный препарат, а третья причина – давняя любовь четы к музыкальной группе «ВИА Гра».

Необычными именами детей регулярно удивляет страну Нижний Тагил. Например, в загсе Дзержинского района города семейная пара назвала своего первенца Прахладой. Причем это имя дали мальчику, а не девочке. Родители малыша – кришнаиты – говорят, что долго подбирали имя ребенку. В итоге пришли к мнению, что Прахлада – лучший вариант. Помимо Прахлады в городе уже есть ребенок с именем Приватизация, а в одном из загсов Кирова была зарегистрирована новорожденная девочка под именем… Россия.

Эксперты заявляют, что большинство родителей, давая имена детям, не задумываются о последствиях. Юристы склонны считать, что подобный «именной произвол» возможен сегодня из-за пробелов в законодательстве. «Сегодня в России родители могут назвать детей так, как душе угодно, – пояснила “Новым Известиям” юрист Елена Волкова. – Хотите назвать ребенка Чайником – называйте, никто вам не помешает. В итоге дойдет до того, что детям будут присваивать порядковые имена».

Впрочем, подобные прецеденты в российской истории уже случались. Достаточно вспомнить громкий случай пятилетней давности, когда москвичи Вячеслав Воронин и Марина Фролова решили дать своему ребенку имя БОЧ рВФ 260602. Расшифровывается эта абракадабра так: Биологический Объект Человек рода Ворониных-Фроловых, родившийся 26 июня 2002 года. 

Не только в России, но и в Китае необычные имена малышей в моде. Так, по сообщению Би-би-си, за последние 15 лет более четырех тысяч китайских детей названы именем Аоюнь, что означает «Олимпийские игры». Популярность этого имени является своеобразным выражением поддержки летней Олимпиады, которая прошла в Пекине в 2008 году.

Сотрудники департаментов, выдающих свидетельства о рождении, говорят, что большинство родившихся Аоюнов — мальчики. Впервые это имя появилось в Китае в 1992 году, когда страна подала заявку на проведение у себя Олимпийских игр 2000 года. 

В Китае довольно часто детей называют именами, символизирующими какие-либо большие события или лозунги. Среди наиболее распространенных, имена, которые в переводе означают «Защити Китай», «Создай нацию», «Путешествие в космос», «Цивилизация». В последние недели в моде «Надежда для Сычуани». Родители называют малышей в память жертв разрушительного землетрясения, недавно произошедшего в провинции Сычуань. 

Давать необычные имена детям в честь глав государства и значимых событий было популярно и во времена Советского Союза. 

Например, Арвиль — это Армия В. И. Ленина, 

Артака — Артиллерийская академия, 

Бестрева — Берия — страж революции, 

Ватерпежекосма — Валентина Терешкова — первая женщина-космонавт, 

Вектор — Великий коммунизм торжествует, 

Вилан — В. И. Ленин и Академия наук, 

Вилорик — В. И. Ленин — освободитель рабочих и крестьян, 

Вилюр — Владимир Ильич любит Родину, 

Владлен — Владимир Ленин, 

Волен — Воля Ленина, 

Даздрасмыгда — Да здравствует смычка города и деревни, 

Даздраперма — Да здравствует первое мая, 

Дотнара — Дочь трудового народа, 

Изиль — Исполняй заветы Ильича, 

Ким — Коммунистический Интернационал молодежи, 

Лента — Ленинская трудовая армия, 

Лориэрик — Ленин, Октябрьская революция, индустриализация, электрификация, радиофикация и коммунизм, 

Луиджи(а) — Ленин умер, но идеи живы… 

Кстати, недавно экономисты Университета Шиппенсбурга из штата Пенсильвания открыли связь между необычными именами и юношеской преступностью. По их мнению, драчливость и прочие тинэйджеровские проступки часто вытекают из непопулярных имен подростков. Кроме того, согласно исследованию, детей с нераспространенными именами воспитывает один родитель.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

ну да....с этим надо что-то делать
А у таких родителей видно мозгов недостаёт или выпендриться хочется.

----------


## BiZ111

Булочкина Золушка Милордовна

----------

